# Bont shoes whats your experience ?



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I've read several reports and talked to a few who really like the bont Shoes. Supposedly the heat molding makes them very comfortable to wear. A few questions.

Everyone seems to like vapor or vapor+. These are really expensive at somewhere between $240-$360 a pair. Wow thats a lot of money for a pair of bicycling shoes. Anybody use the riots, they seem a little more reasonable at $120. Is there much difference except weight and the carbon sole? Please share your experience whatever you have in Bont shoes.

What about sizing. Seems kind of all over the place. I did there foot measurement thing and it puts me at about 44.5-45 medium. I usually wear a 10.5 medium width shoe. Does this sound about right? Please share your sizing adventure including normal shoe size and what size bont you ended up with.

Just looking for a little help. **


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I have had two pairs of Vapors. Great shoes, stiff but comfy, made the old Sidi Ergo's feel like damp noodles. 
The carbon moldable sole is the reason to by the more expensive Vapors over the Riot. My opinion is you would lose a lot of that stiffness and comfort. 

I roll a size 43.5. My US size is a dead on 9.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a few pairs of Bont shoes, for cycling and speed skating. I'm a big fan. I don't know the riots specifically... Heat molding will make a very good fit perfect, or spot work with a heat gun. Sizing should NOT be an adventure. Email Glenn Koshi. He will get you exactly what you want with expert support and instruction. He won't over sell you and you will get a perfect fitting shoe. Tell him PBL from Jersey sent you! I've know Glenn for years. 

[email protected]


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Love my Bont's would not use any other brand, I have a pr of A-2's that are 3 or 4 years old and still in great shape. Just received a new pr of Vaypor's which I ordered through Merlin. I followed the sizing from Bonts web site and my foot measured exactly 170mm. Ordered the 44's and they are bang on. Here in Canada I take a 9.5 on most shoes.


----------



## Powerfibers (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my Bont Vaypor XC's today in the mail ($119!). Baked them and got out for a short ride. Incredibly stiff and comfortable once baked. I have a wide toe box and good sized instep. Using egg beaters on the road bike because I like the set up. My actual road shoes accommodate the two bolt set up, but the Bonts are so much nicer. 

I am wondering if I can remove the screw in "rubber cleats" in the mid sole to make them more road shoe like? I would leave the toe and heel for support when stopping.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, they are pricey shoes for the Vaypor and Vaypor+ versions, but compare them to other shoe models that are heat moldable.....they are much cheaper (Lake's version come to mind and they are $530...can only be heat molded a limited number of times...Bont's can be heat molded as many times as you like or need to get the perfect fit). 

I have 2 pairs, a pair of Sub-10's (Tri Shoes) that I got used off of fleabay and they are decent (it's that they've been heat molded to someone else's foot so while they fit well, they don't fit perfect... but still much better than my last shoes). I also scored a used pair of Vaypor+ in my size that was only worn once and never heat molded. Once I heat molded them it's like I feel one with the shoe and is so much more comfortable like wearing a very large stiff soled sock (or like Vibram five fingers shoes with a stiff sole). 

Fit wise I am wearing 45's and I have a 10.5 shoe typically (depending on make it can vary some) for running and everything else. I'd say find a local dealer to try them on because for me 44's & 44.5's are a little too tight/snug in the certain areas for me but I do require a larger toe box and am borderline for needing a wide shoe. The 45's ended up fitting the bill for me as they are wide enough around the middle of my feet and give enough space in the toe box that I am looking for so far. 

Previously I was wearing Lake CX226 in a 44.5 and they were ok but I wished they had a even larger toe box to fit well for me. I would however get numbness in my toes starting about 30-45 minutes into a ride no matter what cleat position, cycling insoles with adjustable varus/arch support and looser settings on the BOA system I did would get rid of it. Now with my Vaypor+ I go on 90 minute trainer rides with no numbness (my behind is a different story) and went on a 70 minute outdoor ride (one of the only nice days outside before it started snowing again) with no issues with my feet.

Edit: I just noticed the last person bumped a 11 week old thread. I will still leave my impressions of the shoes though.


----------



## cbk57 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have Bont Vaypor's and wore Sidi's before that. Cycling shoes are one of those things that are worth spending money on. I found the Bont's to be uncomfortable through the arch at first. I don't know if they adapted to me or I adapted to them but now they are fine. I have not tried to remold them since purchase. I think the sizing runs possibly a half size big. I have euro size 43 and would like to try on size 42. The stiffness of the sole to me is my favorite feature of the shoe. It really feels like my energy is being fully transferred to the pedal. That said I might go back to Sidi's next time. I won't go cheap though. A stiff carbon sole to me is well worth the extra money.

Flexy soles on a long ride, to me, feel like someone is trying to slowly drill three holes in the ball of my feet. I have had some long painful days, especially with my first pair of cycling shoes. Even my Sidi Genius 5's transferred a lot of unpleasantness into the bottom of my feet.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

cbk57 said:


> Cycling shoes are one of those things that are worth spending money on.


This can't be overemphasized. A pair of road shoes will literally last for years. It's not an item to skimp on.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

cbk57 said:


> I have Bont Vaypor's and wore Sidi's before that. Cycling shoes are one of those things that are worth spending money on. I found the Bont's to be uncomfortable through the arch at first. I don't know if they adapted to me or I adapted to them but now they are fine. I have not tried to remold them since purchase. I think the sizing runs possibly a half size big. I have euro size 43 and would like to try on size 42. The stiffness of the sole to me is my favorite feature of the shoe. It really feels like my energy is being fully transferred to the pedal. That said I might go back to Sidi's next time. I won't go cheap though. A stiff carbon sole to me is well worth the extra money.
> 
> Flexy soles on a long ride, to me, feel like someone is trying to slowly drill three holes in the ball of my feet. I have had some long painful days, especially with my first pair of cycling shoes. Even my Sidi Genius 5's transferred a lot of unpleasantness into the bottom of my feet.


The footbed isn't as moldable as the rest of the shoe. You can get some movement, but it is a challenge... It's likely you adapted to them mostly and them to you a little. 

With Bont just get a size out of your head. You want to use measurements not some weird made up scale supposedly based on someone else's measurements. Use the sizing wizard online. It's great. The idea is to get them as close to perfect as possible without baking them. You can bake them to make them perfect. And, while you can mold Bonts eternally a million times without damaging them, things like Velcro and buckles won't hold up too well. Buckles and ladders are easy as pie to replace and cheap, I keep extras on hand just in case.... But the Velcro is more of an issue... If you have a heat gun, spot fixes are better than the oven and save delicate parts. Just be careful... And, if you are going premium, you can always go WAY premium and get a perfect shoe custom made. The in-between option is semi-custom which is only like a $30 upcharge, if that's still done.... It isn't always advertised so speaking to an actual Bont Rep is a good idea if you feel like you need something in the footbed addressed or have special needs.


----------

